# top 3 fav. bands



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

What are your top 3 fav. bands?
Mine,
1-smashing pumpkins
2-rush
3-black crows


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

3 is way too few to pick. But if I have to...

Rush
King's X
Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I guess mine would be...
Led Zeppelin
ZZ Top
AC/DC


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Abba
Abba
Abba


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just kidding on Abba, though they are a weird guilty pleasure.

Dream Theater
Van Halen
Led Zeppelin


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hmmm...interesting exercise...who would i actually pay to see:

1. the sadies - this is a curiousity thing. they get rave reviews, especially the new double live cd. i've never met them or seen them, but i have met the good brothers a few times. i just have a feeling they would be a complete musical experience.

2. the shadows - having rediscovered hank marvin's guitar virtuosity and tone through their incredible live performance dvd, i wouldn't hesitate to go see them perform, not that that is lilely to happen anytime soon.

3. the rolling stones - some forty-plus years on, this band fascinates me more rather than less.

okay, i've answered an entirely different question than the one asked. i guess i just don't have a favourite band, much less three.

favourite artists? i have a ton of those...

-dh


----------



## jcon (Apr 28, 2006)

1. Rush
2. Dream Theater
3. ???

Oddly enough, I don't have a third choice. I like plenty of other bands (anything from UZEB to Strapping Young Lad) but Rush and DT are pretty much mainstays in my listening rotation.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Just kidding on Abba, though they are a weird guilty pleasure.
> 
> Dream Theater
> Van Halen
> Led Zeppelin


uh huh.... trying to fit in eh?

I'm gonna have to go with Supertramp, Red Hot Chili Peppers and Pink Floyd. But I don't really have 3 favourite bands, I listen to different music depending on what mood im in. If I was pissed off right now I'd probably say Mindless Self Indulgance, System of a Down and Korn.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

1)Neil Young and with crazy horse
2)Led Zeppelin
3)Bob Dylan


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

1) Black Sabbath
2) Led Zeppelin
3) Well..........

First two are easy and will always remain the same. Number three depends on the day. It's been Testament the last few days. Might be Maiden tomorrow...or Kyuss, or Priest, or SRV, or Queenstyche, etc, etc.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

That's tough, there are so many. Today, Ill say:

Led Zeppelin
Dave Matthews Band
Iron Maiden

:rockon:


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

im gonna have to say...
red hot chili peppers
bedouin soundclash
billy talent

there are so many more:rockon2:


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Ac/dc
Bruce Hornsby and the Range
Shocore
As for artists,I would have to go with,Townes Van Zandt,Steve Earl,and Muddy waters.


----------



## Vassago (Oct 15, 2006)

I need to go with:
1. Cradle of Filth
2. Cruxshadows
3. Either MSI or Sirenia depending if I'm in the mood for MSI or symphonic metal.


----------



## ShadowRiffer (Apr 19, 2006)

actually im gonna say
red hot chili peppers
children of bodom
billy talent


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

1.) Rockit Science
2.) Rockit Science
3.) Rockit Science

:tongue: :wink: :tongue: :rockon: 

go to www.rockitscience.ca
Nov 4th, The Wing Shack, Whitby, Ont.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*Only 3?*

1. Mahogany Rush

2. Moxy

3. Fairport Convention


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

led Zep

Sabbath

rush

the most influential bands for me growing up


----------



## Crossroads (Apr 23, 2006)

1. Blue Rodeo ( keep it Canadian)
2. Fabulous Thunderbirds
3. The Beatles :rockon:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1. blackie and the rodeo kings
2. the shadows
3. the trews

-dh


----------



## hush (Sep 8, 2006)

Top 30 would have been much easier. I'll have to go with:

King Crimson (of various vintages)
Pink Floyd

and... uh ... er ... /reaches hand into bucket of bands that would qualify for #3 and comes out with ... Queen eek: oh my! :wink: - they are a sentimental favourite as they were the first band I liked enough to buy all of their albums. The Sabbath and Zeppelin collections followed a few months later evilGuitar: ) 

Fun thread. I think another good one would be "Who is your favourite band to cover?"


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

hush said:


> Top 30 would have been much easier. I'll have to go with:
> King Crimson (of various vintages)
> Pink Floyd
> and... uh ... er ... /reaches hand into bucket of bands that would qualify for #3 and comes out with ... Queen eek: oh my! :wink: - they are a sentimental favourite as they were the first band I liked enough to buy all of their albums. The Sabbath and Zeppelin collections followed a few months later evilGuitar: )
> Fun thread. I think another good one would be "Who is your favourite band to cover?"



...collective soul, for some reason.

-dh


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Changes alot.

Right now: 

1. Hendrix
2. Led Zep
3. Black Crowes

Honorary mentions:

Pink Floyd
Colin James
Joe Bonamassa
Buddy Guy (saw him live this year - Awesome!)
Joe Satriani
Steve Vai

.....too many to mention. It's hard to pick just three.

:rockon:


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Lately it's been:


John Mayer
North Mississippi All Stars
Raconteurs

Eternally it wiill be any band Steve Stills plays with.


----------



## Smurf42 (Jun 17, 2006)

Early Rush (before roll the bones)

Early Black Sabbath (before Sab Blood Sab)

Any Chet Atkins

After the first 2 went "commercial" a gave up on having favorites ! 

Now as for the ones I still listen to and love.........Drool


----------



## bigmatty (Aug 31, 2006)

Pink Floyd
U2
Phish


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

The Guess Who with Randy Bachmann, BTO, CCR


----------



## gerald guerrero (Oct 3, 2006)

Please dlete double post. sorry.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 8, 2006)

Jefferson Airplane/Hot Tuna
Steeleye Span
King Crimson


----------



## The Tourist (Feb 18, 2007)

bigmatty said:


> Pink Floyd
> U2
> Phish


Hey you're the first person I've seen from Victoria since joining.

1. Radiohead
2. Pink Floyd
3. ?


----------



## Denisguitar (Feb 21, 2007)

- Pink Floyd 
- Peter Gabriel
- King Crimson

I should place the beatles as a bonus no 4.. not that I still find them that great but it was the very first record I bought and from that point got them all in my collection.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

1. Pink Floyd
2. King Crimson
3. Tool


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*T3*

1. Rush
2. Marillion
3. Early Genesis.........not the later ..Post Gabriel/Hackett period where Phil Collins lost his integrity


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Steely Dan
Little Feat
King Crimson

(The Beatles go without saying):bow:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

God there are so many! As far as old school I'll go with Steely Dan, Allman Brothers and Led Zeppelin. As far as newer bands go Pearl Jam, Gov't Mule and a great jam band called moe.


----------



## path09en (Dec 13, 2006)

*My Top 3*

My Top 3

i) Pink Floyd
ii) Tool
iii) Radiohead


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

John Fogerty
Steve Winwood
The Flecktones


----------



## mathieupM13 (Feb 27, 2007)

My Chemical Romance
Avenged Sevenfold
Anti-Flag


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Neil Young & Crazy Horse
Crosby Stills Nash (& Young)
The Band


----------



## TO4ST (Dec 26, 2006)

My favorites are always changing... but my top three right now are:

Sufjan Stevens
John Fahey
Elliott Smith


----------



## l_masterofpuppets_l (Mar 1, 2007)

Too hard to decide...thread should have been top 10
1 Nirvana
2 Megadeth
3 Iron Maiden


if it was top 10 (changes monthly)

1 Nirvana
2 Megadeth
3 Iron Maiden
4 Pearl Jam
5 Van Halen
6 Metallica
7 Led Zeppelin
8 Foo Fighters
9 Guns n Roses
10 Alice in Chains


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey guys...hard to pick just 3...
but here goes

Frank Zappa
Led Zepplin
Neil Young

Auger


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Iron Maiden

Judas Priest

Bathory...

Not in that order, but it was too hard to choose what band I like the most.


----------



## Sinforsale (Mar 3, 2007)

Hmmm...

Killswitch Engage...

As I Lay Dying...

...Underoath.


That was hard  hahaha


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

3 is too hard.

so i'll go with 10.

in no formal order :

-megadeth
-metallica ( up until the black album)
-sepultura ( with max cavalera)
-alice in chains
-pantera
-white zombie
-motorhead
-down
-death
-slayer


rbwi


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Frank Zappa
Cream
Allman Brothers
My opinion could change next year, but Frank will always be in the list


----------



## gampersnaz (Mar 5, 2007)

*ok sweet!*

My Favs=
1-Amon Amarth (Viking Metal)
2-Hammerfall (Power Metal)
3-Necrophagist (Black/Tech Death)

close 4th=Satyricon (Black Metal)


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, a pretty diverse group here! :smile:

I grew up listening to the Beatles and the Stones but it was Led Zeppelin that made me want to learn how to play.

I can't give a static Top 3 so how about the 3 bands I'm listening to the most at the moment?

1) Mountain
2) James Gang
3) Free

Jim

Yep, it's pretty much always 1972 in my world. :smile:


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

> [/My opinion could change next year, but Frank will always be in the listQUOTE]
> I couldnt have said it better,,,,
> he has the most diverse body of work....more diverse than anyone
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

That's hard for me, Mine changes... Hourly.
In no order i'd have to say

Rush

Billy Talent

Frank Zappa

but then I want to add..
Nirvana, The White Stripes, The red hot Chili Peppers, Our lady peace, Nickleback, Eric Clapton and Cream, and The Raconteurs(Indie Band, Jack White's in it) Ooo and the beatles.
and about a dozen more


----------



## G-Rawk (Mar 20, 2007)

3's definitely tough...

1) Pink Floyd
2) Rise Against
3) Metallica


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Van Halen
Gordon Goodwin's Big Phat Band
John Scofield


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's mine:

Toto
Little River Band
And of course the Beatles


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

1) Metallica
2) Iron Maiden
3) Pantera


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

1. *Harmonium*
2. * Pink Floyd*
3. all equal ... Barney Kessel, Jim Campilongo, Wes Montgomery, Emily Remler, Yes, Led Zep, AcDc, ...

:food-smiley-004:


----------

